

Uncovering Hidden SSIDs Using Wireshark - cybersecurity
https://cybersecuritylabs.wordpress.com/2014/02/25/uncovering-hidden-ssids/

======
freshbreath
If there are no associated clients, you can brute-force the SSID with MDK3
[http://www.backtrack-
linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=12360](http://www.backtrack-
linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=12360)

And mahouse is correct: airodump-ng automatically detects when the SSID is
broadcasted and displays it.

------
mahouse
Doesn't airodump-ng do this by default?

~~~
TD-Linux
Yes it does, even with a neat curses based interface IIRC. No need for
wireshark at all.

~~~
therein
I just wish airodump-ng's curses interface paid attention to the height of my
terminal or provided a way to scroll.

------
nan_warrior
Neat, but you can do the equivalent with tcpdump and grep, right?

